# Orange tree not producing



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I brought back a orange tree from Florida about 6 years ago that was about 2' tall and it has not growed over 3 1/2' since. In the spring, it was covered with blooms, the first time and it looked like it was snowing, it had that many blooms. But for all the blooms, I only have 7 oranges and they are still a lot smaller than a tennis ball. Gets sun and water. How can I get it to produce more oranges than seven??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

plant another orange tree in the same yard. Then they can cross pollinate.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you know the name of the variety of Citrus? Some fruit doesn't get very big. Also there are dwarfing rootstocks (Flying Dragon TF) that are intended to keep the tree small.

Another theory: Based on the small fruit, the grafted (or budded) part of the tree may have died and you only have the rootstock growing. Also that explains the six years with no fruit. This is just speculation without seeing the tree.

Almost all citrus is budded or grafted onto a rootstock. It Texas, Sour Orange is used as a rootstock in the Valley, on the Coast we use Trifoliate Orange. Since it is from Florida it is probably Trifoliate Orange or a Citrangequat rootstock based on the small size fruit. 

Also all citrus requires about six years to go through a juvenile stage before it will fruit when grown from seed. Most all rootstock is grown from seed. The budwood that is grafted onto the rootstock is taken from a mature plant so it fruits immediately. 

If it is a rootstock with inedible fruit, it can be changed to an edible variety by Grafting or Budding. I grow a lot of citrus as a hobby and bud it all myself- it is easy to do.

My advice: if the fruit is good to eat, keep it. 
To improve production, keep the tree mulched 4-6 inches deep all the way out past the drip line -for your tree about a 3 foot radius. It keeps the weeds out and maintains even soil moisture. 

Keep the tree watered, fertilize lightly in March and May with standard lawn fertilizer (with no weedkiller!) and sprinkle a cup of Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulphate) around the plant. Don't fertilize after June.

You probably don't need a pollinator. Most citrus will set fruit without a pollinator, a few varieties are exceptions.

Good luck
Louis


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I talked to a man at Maas nursery in Seabrook, tx. and he had asked if the tree was in my yard and wanted to know if I weed eated the area around it and if it had any cuts from the weed eater. I has several and he said that might one of my biggest problems. Cuts in the base also allow all sorts of things to happen, and none of them are good. It is real stragley and frail looking. One of the branches has one small orange on it, and it is touching the ground, so I will dig and replant and try to follow what you have said, thanx.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Maas is a reputable nursery, he is probably correct. I recommend mulching to keep the grass of the root system, it will do much better and is less work. Keep the mulch off of the trunk.

You may just want to replant, will probably be best decision in the long run. Ifyou want a really good Satsuma (most folks call them Tangerines), ask for one of these two Varieties: Okitsu or Owari. Both are excellent quality. Maas probably get citrus from TreeSearch Farms so they can get these varieties.

good luck,
Louis


----------

